# Maharashtra government will stop subsidies to madrassas which do not teach Maths, Science: Eknath Kh



## Desmond (Jun 12, 2015)

One decision that I think everyone can get behind.



> Maharashtra minorities minister Eknath Khadse has announced that subjects like English, Mathematics, Science and  Social Sciences will have to be compulsorily taught in madrassas across the state, apart from religion.
> 
> According to a report in a Marathi news daily, the minister has further stated that madrasses which do not follow this directive will not be eligible for subsidies.
> 
> ...



Source: Maharashtra government will stop subsidies to madrassas which do not teach Maths, Science: Eknath Khadse | Latest News & Updates at Daily News & Analysis


----------



## SaiyanGoku (Jun 12, 2015)

*Re: Maharashtra government will stop subsidies to madrassas which do not teach Maths, Science: Eknat*

Why stop at subsidies, cancel their affiliation.


----------



## $hadow (Jun 13, 2015)

*Re: Maharashtra government will stop subsidies to madrassas which do not teach Maths, Science: Eknat*

Seems fair. They also need to learn what is outside their books for a better future.


----------



## sling-shot (Jun 13, 2015)

*Re: Maharashtra government will stop subsidies to madrassas which do not teach Maths, Science: Eknat*

This should never have been allowed in the first place. Why is the government subsidizing the religious education of any religion? Religion is a personal matter and they should do it themselves.


----------



## Desmond (Jun 13, 2015)

*Re: Maharashtra government will stop subsidies to madrassas which do not teach Maths, Science: Eknat*

I was thinking this as well. A secular society should not subsidize religious education.

But I think votebank politics are involved somehow.


----------



## REDHOTIRON2004 (Jun 13, 2015)

*Re: Maharashtra government will stop subsidies to madrassas which do not teach Maths, Science: Eknat*

Those minorities groups are so much against yoga saying that it's a Hindu thing and should not be allowed in a secular society. 
While Subsidizing these madarsas is seen as empowering the minorities. Here they forget all about secularism.

It's a classic example of hipocracy and the damage done by our selected netas. Hindus or other religion people can't utter a word in support of there own interests as that would seem as anti national. When the same hindus talk against Hindus then it is seen as secularism.

This is far from an ideal scenario. And the main reason for that are the parties like congress, SAPA etc that show themselves as the biggest protector of secularism by speaking and doing things against other religions specially Hinduism.


----------



## GhorMaanas (Jun 13, 2015)

*Re: Maharashtra government will stop subsidies to madrassas which do not teach Maths, Science: Eknat*



REDHOTIRON2004 said:


> Those minorities groups are so much against yoga saying that it's a Hindu thing and should not be allowed in a secular society.
> While Subsidizing these madarsas is seen as empowering the minorities. Here they forget all about secularism.....



and when trying to gain entry to the kafir Garba grounds; and crying 'discrimination' when prohibited.


----------



## Master_Tj (Jun 14, 2015)

*Re: Maharashtra government will stop subsidies to madrassas which do not teach Maths, Science: Eknat*

Though I agree they should teach outside subjects but religious is quite an important thing.. because schools in abroad teach students religion.  SOURCE: Me


----------

